# CP Ships - SeaNews 1981 -1986



## martin h (Dec 28, 2012)

For all ex CP staff, I have uploaded 11 copies of the company
"Seanews" magazine (1981 - 1986), and some additional interesting
images and information, after a loft clear-out!

This can be obtained on Drop Box using the following link:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/z8kf9nmtz...Xnqisk3pa?dl=0

Enjoy! http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/images/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## martin h (Dec 28, 2012)

The original link does not work, please try - 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/z8kf9nmtzkahg7u/AAAlOJxgvUZ23pRnXnqisk3pa?dl=0

Rgds


----------



## easyonthegas (Nov 14, 2019)

Martin
just seen your post, but the DropBox link is no longer valid. Could you post them again?

Attached is an old crew list from 1987 for your information and interest

Gary Hindmarch
Cadet (75) to Chief Eng (89)


----------



## Rob.Mac (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks Gary, interesting reading. I left in 1986. Still see Guy Rayson


----------



## easyonthegas (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi Rob
Few contacts left in the North East from CP. Only active contact in this area is Paul Curren (ex R/O).
Give Guy my regards
Gary


----------

